# Bass Pro Shops Ohio Tournament Trail



## Ddjfish (Dec 9, 2010)

There is a new TEAM tournament series in Ohio "BPSOTT". If you are looking to fish a team based trail in Ohio this may be just what you are looking for. Our championship will be on KY lake. Check out our web site www.bpsott.com


----------



## Beermanic (Oct 28, 2013)

Ddjfish said:


> There is a new TEAM tournament series in Ohio "BPSOTT". If you are looking to fish a team based trail in Ohio this may be just what you are looking for. Our championship will be on KY lake. Check out our web site www.bpsott.com


Pretty cool. I checked out the website and didn't see the entry fees for each tournament. The payout schedule was so small you could hardly read it. I might give them a call on this.


----------



## Ddjfish (Dec 9, 2010)

you should be able to click on the payout form and a pdf version will pop up.


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

Looked to me like $115 +$10 big bass.


----------



## Ddjfish (Dec 9, 2010)

It is $115.00 per team and that includes big bass.


----------



## Ddjfish (Dec 9, 2010)

Don't miss the preseason meeting at BassPro Cinn. Members are coming in fast.


----------

